# Can you help me make dinner rolls?



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

My family loves the dinner rolls that we used to get from a restaurant called Santa Fe Cattle Company (In Leeds, Alabama.) I have tried for years to make a dinner roll like the ones they make. I have yet to find a recipe that gives me a roll as light and fluffy as they ones they made (the restaurant near us closed up.)

Does anyone on here know how to make them like Santa Fe did? 

Thanks in advance,

Dora


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

This is the recipe I use and it's great..
Golden Honey Yeast Rolls
1 cup milk 
1/2 cup oil 
2 Tbsp. honey 
3-1/4 cups all purpose flour 
1 pkg. active dry yeast 
1 tsp. salt 
2 eggs (reserving one egg white for topping) 
1/3 cup sugar 
2 Tbsp. butter, softened 
1 Tbsp. honey 
reserved egg white

In a large saucepan, combine milk, oil, and honey until very warm, about 110 degrees Fahrenheit

In large bowl, place 1-1/2 cups flour, yeast, salt, eggs (reserving one egg white) and warm milk mixture. 
Beat three minutes at medium speed. 
Then add the remaining 1-3/4 cups flour and beat for 2 minutes longer. 
The dough will be very soft and sticky. 

Cover bowl and let the dough rise in a warm place until light and doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Generously grease 2-8" round cake pans with unsalted butter or solid shortening or spray with cooking spray. 

Stir down dough, beating for 1 minute. 
Then drop the dough by tablespoons into a single layer in each prepared pan, making 10 rolls per pan.

In a small bowl, combine sugar, 2 Tbsp. butter, 1 Tbsp. honey, and reserved egg white and mix well. 
Drizzle half of this mixture over the rolls. 
Then cover the rolls and let rise again in a warm place until doubled in size. 
Drizzle remaining topping over rolls. 
Then bake at 350Â°F for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove from pans. 
Makes 20 rolls

CHEF NOTES:Your rolls not rising very high?
Rolls not just turning out right?

Good ole trial and error country kitchen facts and tips here below!

*KEY THING IS: 
Do not put your rolls spread out in your baking pan!

Put your rolls in your pan tight up against one another!

We admit, for first few tries of making home made yeast rolls 
we used a big cake pan or we didn't put the dough balls of dough in pans tightly.
Putting the rolls in tightly up against one another, the only way the rolls have to rise is UP UP UP and tall and tasty!


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank-you so very much!

I can't wait to make them. They sound YUMMY!!!

Dora


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Going camping in May, so I have 2 months to figure out how to make these yummy sounding rolls in a cast iron pan over coals.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

marinemomtatt said:


> Going camping in May, so I have 2 months to figure out how to make these yummy sounding rolls in a cast iron pan over coals.


English muffins are made on top of the stove (I use an electric frying pan) so they might be a good backup option for bread. But if you want hints about "over the fire cooking", PM Old Grouch (Dwight) or post a thread here asking him (so we all get the information.)


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've done sourdough rolls camping..twice. I've got consistancy issues over coals, the first time they were great the next...well... we had something for target practice...~lol~...


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

katydidagain asked me to post over here so... Hello!

First, while I love to cook over a campfire... I'm not all that good at it but I have managed to feed a few folks and since they were extremely hungry... they have professed it was good and that they enjoyed it.:run:

disclaimer: I've never baked a decent biscuit either in a kitchen or over a campfire! I keep a hoping that MissKitty will teach me how to make some close to as good as hers.

I have had good results making both white and whole wheat bread in a cast iron dutch oven, but alas, I'm not a purest campfire cook.... while I would rather cook using firewood found in the area of the campground... I use charcoal briquettes and the chart saying how many to use on top and below for a certain temp when baking bread.... I'll admit it sort of takes something out of the campfire experience but... no one ever complained about that when eating the fresh baked bread. All that said... I saw how to make a easy to make old world style bread in Mother Earth News, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Ah9ES2yTU"]no-knead bread[/ame] a few years back before I met MissKitty and after watching the video I gave it a try and to my surprise it it was pretty good, not prefect but pretty good. No real secrets to share, sorry. I just followed the instructions and after practicing a few times in a kitchen oven I tried it outside. The quality control isn't like being in a kitchen but something I read about and tried seemed to help, that being to make a wind break ring around the DO, 6 inches or so away from the DO, keeping the wind away really helped improve maintain the quality.

I've also been pleased with skillet type breads and I did cook them over a real campfire not charcoal.

Now for the big confession: I've not baked any bread since meeting MissKitty... and most campfire recipes we have used were cooked using a regular kitchen. We are a planning to change that this summer, got to get back in practice before the 2010 Singletree get-together.:help:

--Dwight


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Dwight...Thanks for stopping in and trying to help!

I made these rolls last night...in the kitchen...OMG'S they are SO good! Light, sweet and mighty tasty! My husband says they are like cinnamon rolls in texture and sweetness.
The next time I make them...tomorrow...I'm gonna change the 'drizzle' to egg white, butter and Parma cheese so we can use the recipe as burger buns. (I can't eat store bought buns or breads, something in the ingedients freaks my heart out).

Thank you for sharing the recipe!!!!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Here is a link to the dinner rolls that I make all the time. They made my husband fall in love with me all over again. http://www.tammysrecipes.com/pumpkin_dinner_rolls


----------

